# drug testing



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

wildshoetwt said:


> 1) should there be drug tests for performance enhancing drugs in snowboarding? *I think they do for the Olympics*
> 
> 2) recreational drugs? hahaha *Nope, not at all*
> 
> 3) what percentage of pro snowboarders do you think smoke "the weed"? *99%*


Answers in bold.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Answers in bold.


1) no let them blood dope. PhDs make sports better for spectators

2) lol

3) 95%


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Aw, I thought this was like a review thread:dizzy:

Or maybe even a call out to lab rats


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelly Slater is a known right winger who the republicans want to put up into the limelight for them as his surfing career wanes. As epic as he has been in competition, he is no different from a Sean White or Michael Jordan or Tiger Woods (ok on paper he may be less of a fuckup than these 3 shining examples, but he's still just some rich special guy who I can't vouch for).

These people aren't smarter than me, they are more gifted athletes. I could give a fuck less what Kelly Slater thinks about pot use(or any moral or political view), which he is obviously referring to.

He should thank Mary Jane for helping the competition help him get 10 titles.

Pretty sure pot's here to stay and the discussion lasted in the public eye from the 1920's to the 2000's. Thank fuck it's over, we just have to wait for people to stop boring us with it now (on BOTH sides).

If only the right could separate their ass backward puritanical morality BULLSHIT from their pragmatic approach to economics and slim government (and vice versa for the fuckwit treehuggers)

fwiw: that Canadian kid who got busted for THC in his system at the first Olympics with snowboarding - he got his medal back after having it stripped.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

kelly is well known for his teetotal-ling lifestyle and it stems from growing up in the ultra drug infested florida surf scene of the 70s and 80s (well, it's still extremely weed-centric). Also, his father was an alcoholic.

doesn't help that andy irons, his main rival, died from drugs. Kelly is obviously the type that wants/thrives on the absolute best competition possible. Was his 22 million dollar fortune earned mostly against competitors impaired by drugs and/or alcohol?


----------

